# Fruit Beer



## Savana123 (Dec 1, 2010)

I am little confuse in normal fruit beer and the fruit beer with alcohol. I know there is a little difference but what is that difference.

Can anyone tell me how we can make alcoholic fruit and the recipes for both alcoholic and non alcoholic fruit beer.


----------



## Malkore (Dec 22, 2010)

We don't have 'fruit beer' in the USA that doesn't have alcohol.

As a kid we had 'apple beer' which was just a carbonated, tart, apple soda pop. not 'beer'.

most fruit beers aside from the fruit lambics are based off a light wheat beer or blonde ale recipe that's often very very lightly hopped. don't want too many bittering IBU's or hop flavors dominating the often more delicate fruit flavors.

and the fruit's usually added in secondary or at least after primary is over to avoid fermentation from blowing off too much aromatic (and thus flavor) compounds.


----------

